# Harrods



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Harrods has been sold by Mohamed Al Fayed for £1.5bn to the Qatari royal family.

The Egyptian businessman said in a statement he wished to retire after 25 years in charge of the flagship Knightsbridge department store.

But he will stay on as honorary chairman.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I remember I've seen this guy talking about Harrods like it was his own child and saying that he'd "never" give them up!

Obviously everything's got a price 

Congrats for the new owners


----------

